# WebDAV mit Windows



## scMember (22. Apr 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,

seit Tagen versuche ich nun den Explorer (über Netzlaufwerk verbinden->Eine Netzwerkadresse hinzufügen) mit dem Apache Tomcat und einem einfachen WebDAV zu verbinden; Ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe eine einfache Basic Authentifikation, ohne viel Schnick Schnack (ist schliesslich nur für intern). Die entsprechenden Registry Einträge habe ich auch bereits angepasst. 
Sprich: BasicAuthLevel=2
Das einzige was nicht ist; Der Request geht nicht an einen http(*s*), sondern nur an einen http.
Der Request von Windows sieht so aus:

_PROPFIND /myPool/pool HTTP/1.1
Connection: Keep-Alive
User-Agent: Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601
Depth: 0
translate: f
<hier steht die Basic Authetifizierung>
_

Meine Antwort auf dieses Request lautet:
_
HTTP/1.1 207 Multi-Status
Server: Apache-Coyote/1.1
Content-Location: http://<Internetadresse>:8080/myPool/pool/
Content-Type: text/xml;charset=utf-8
Transfer-Encoding: chunked
Date: Wed, 22 Apr 2015 10:13:19 GMT

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<multistatus xmlns="DAV:">
  <response>
    <href>http://<Internetadresse>:8080/isb300/pool/</href>
    <propstat>
      <prop>
        <resourcetype>
          <collection/>
        </resourcetype>
      </prop>
      <status>HTTP/1.1 200 OK</status>
    </propstat>
  </response>
</multistatus>
_

Leider kommt die Abfrage nach dem Kennwort immer wieder und wieder, ohne dass Windows weitere Daten abfragt. Unter Windows XP hat es einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------

